
How the Welfare State Corrupted Sweden  - olalonde
http://mises.org/daily/2190
======
willvarfar
what is the sudden burst of right-wing swedish thinking coming from. This
isn't the first article on Hacker News about this in 24 hours.

Its not like its a widely credited opinion in sweden itself...

